# Sorcerer Distortion very quiet



## deladonut (Sep 11, 2020)

Just finished building the Sorcerer Distortion. Plugged it in, turned it on and got some sound. But it's really, really quiet. With the knobs turned all the way up its still average relatively low volume. Sounds terrible.
So I did substitute some parts during the build. 
Instead of using a CV7351 for Q1 I ended up using a MPSA13.
I used a 2N5484 for each J201 (Q2 - Q6).
Could this be the cause of the results I'm getting?

I attached some datasheets for these parts. The 2n1308 is supposed to be equivalent to the specs on the CV7351. I couldn't find a datasheet on the CV7351.


----------



## Barry (Sep 11, 2020)

2n5458's I don't believe pin out the same as J201's


----------



## deladonut (Sep 11, 2020)

Barry said:


> 2n5458's I don't believe pin out the same as J201's



oh man...i'm pretty sure you are correct...


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 12, 2020)

deladonut said:


> oh man...i'm pretty sure you are correct...



In better news, you can get presoldered J201 SMD boards here, so all you'll have to do is pop out your 5458s and pop these guys in: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/mmbfj201-jfet-pre-soldered/


----------



## deladonut (Sep 12, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> In better news, you can get presoldered J201 SMD boards here, so all you'll have to do is pop out your 5458s and pop these guys in: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/mmbfj201-jfet-pre-soldered/



That’s awesome. How would a guy go about mounting five of em in one enclosure? Any tips?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 12, 2020)

deladonut said:


> That’s awesome. How would a guy go about mounting five of em in one enclosure? Any tips?



I've been thinking about this myself, and the best thing I could come up with is to take the legs that I've previously cut off of a component, bend them into an L shape, then solder the short end to the holes of the 201 board, and use the long legs like I would a standard transistor. So the little 201 board would actually stand up off the PCB like a normal component.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 12, 2020)

That MPSA13 will not bias correctly. Either get an NPN germanium transistor or be prepared to change R4.  Even with the right bias, changing Q1 to silicon will definitely change the sound.


----------



## Barry (Sep 12, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> I've been thinking about this myself, and the best thing I could come up with is to take the legs that I've previously cut off of a component, bend them into an L shape, then solder the short end to the holes of the 201 board, and use the long legs like I would a standard transistor. So the little 201 board would actually stand up off the PCB like a normal component.


You can buy "L" shaped header pins, but bending old lead legs is what I use, physically they aren't much bigger than a through hole transistor


----------



## deladonut (Sep 13, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That MPSA13 will not bias correctly. Either get an NPN germanium transistor or be prepared to change R4.  Even with the right bias, changing Q1 to silicon will definitely change the sound.



Thanks for the tip. I just ordered a CV7351 off ebay (didn't even think to look there when I ordered parts) so hopefully in a few weeks I can jam out on this thing!


----------



## Barry (Sep 13, 2020)

deladonut said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just ordered a CV7351 off ebay (didn't even think to look there when I ordered parts) so hopefully in a few weeks I can jam out on this thing!


IC's off of Ebay can be a crap shoot


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 13, 2020)

deladonut said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just ordered a CV7351 off ebay (didn't even think to look there when I ordered parts) so hopefully in a few weeks I can jam out on this thing!



Good luck with that, you'll need it!

Is the vendor in China, by any chance?


----------



## deladonut (Sep 29, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Good luck with that, you'll need it!
> 
> Is the vendor in China, by any chance?



Vendor was from Oregon I believe.


----------



## Coda (May 17, 2021)

Was this issue ever resolved?...


----------

